
Dart asynchronous programming: Isolates and event loops - azhenley
https://medium.com/dartlang/dart-asynchronous-programming-isolates-and-event-loops-bffc3e296a6a
======
jeroentrappers
Too bad it is fundamentally Broken in combination with Flutter Driver. See
[https://github.com/flutter/flutter/issues/24703](https://github.com/flutter/flutter/issues/24703)

~~~
isoos
Dart covers more than mobile (Flutter): e.g. running server processing with
the async event loop is really efficient, and I rarely need to spawn isolates,
as the bottleneck is usually the database or the network, and not the CPU.

